# تعلم الصيانة



## نبيل الجبري (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*تتعرض الدوائر الإلكترونية أثناء عملها فى الأجهزة المختلفة إلى العديد من العوامل التى قد تؤثر على أدائها أو تتسبب فى ظهور الأعطال بها من أمثلة هذه العوامل نجد : 


1- الحرارة 

والتى تنشأ أثناء عمل الدوائر الإلكترونية وذلك نتيجة فقد بعض الطاقة الكهربية فى مكوناتها المختلفة يتسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة بعض العناصر الإلكترونية (مثل الثنائيات شبه الموصلة والترانزيستورات وبعض الدوائر المتكاملة) فى تلف أجزائها الداخلية كذلك يتسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فى فك بعض اللحامات الخاصة بالدوائر المطبوعة مما يؤدى إلى حدوث قطع فى مسارات الإشارات أو فى عدم وصول جهود التغذية بالتيار المستمر إلى أطراف وعناصر الدوائر الإلكترونية وبالتالى تعطلها عن العمل. 
ولهذا يجب توفير مصدر جيد للتهوية يعمل على تشتيت الحرارة الناشئة أثناء تشغيل الدوائر الإلكترونية وعدم تراكمها مع زمن التشغيل

2- الارتفاع والانخفاض المفاجىء فى التيار الكهربي 

حيث يؤدى بدوره إلى تغير مفاجىء فى تيار وجهد التغذية مما قد يؤدى تلف بعض مكونات الدوائر الإلكترونية ولهذا يجب الإستعانة بمنظمات التيار الكهربى Stabilizers بهدف حماية الأجهزة علاوة على الإستعانة بوحدات التغذية والتى تحتوى على منظمات الجهد والتيار بهدف ضمان استقرار وثبات نقط تشغيل الدوائر وعناصرها الإلكترونية عند القيم التى صممت عليها. 

3- المجالات الكهربية والمغناطيسية 

والتى تنشأ عند وجود الدوائر الإلكترونية بجوار أجهزة أخرى تنبعث منها مجالات كهربية أو مغناطيسية حيث تؤثر هذه المجالات على عمل مكونات الدوائر المختلفة ولهذا يجب حماية الدوائر الإلكترونية بوضعها داخل أوعية معدنية متصلة بالأرضي وبالتالي التخلص من تأثيرات هذه المجالات. 

4- تأكل موصلات الدوائر المطبوعة Printed Circuit 

وكذلك تأكل أطراف أسلاك توصيل الدوائر وذلك بفعل المؤثرات الجوية والتفاعلات الكميائية حيث تتأكل هذه الموصلات المعدنية أو تتكون طبقات من الأكسيد على أطرافها وبالتالى تصبح غير موصلة للإشارات فيحدث قطع فى مسارات الإشارة أو عدم وصول تيار التغذية إلى العناصر المختلفة ولهذا يجب طلاء موصلات الدوائر المطبوعة وكذلك أطراف التوصيل بمواد حافظة لحمايتها ضد المؤثرات الجوية. 

وكما نرى فأن أسباب الأعطال فى الدوائر الإلكترونية كثيرة ومتعدده من ناحية أخرى توجد هناك عدة طرق يمكن بها حماية أجزاء الدوائر من التلف إلا أن هذه الطرق تكون مكلفة الأمر الذى يؤدى إلى إرتفاع تكلفة الأجهزة الإلكترونية وبالتالى عدم إنتشار أو شيوع استخدامها على نطاق واسع. 

من الناحية العملية تحاول الشركات الصناعية تحقيق قدر من الموائمة بين إنتاج دوائر إلكترونية بها سبل الحماية التلقائية لها وبين التكلفة النهائية لمنتجاتها فى الأسواق المنافسة وهذا فى حد ذاته يلقى الضوء على أسباب أعطال الدوائر الإلكترونية يتمثل فى عدم وجود نظم حماية تلقائية Protection لأجزائها المختلفة مثال : 

1- نظم الحماية ضد زيادة الحمل OverLoad Protection 
2- نظم الحماية ضد الصدمات Mechanical Protection 
3- نظم الحماية ضد سوء الإستخدام Misuse Protection 



مبادىء تشخيص الأعطال في الدوائر الإلكترونية 



تعتمد عملية تشخيص الأعطال فى الدوائر الإلكترونية على عدد من خطوات التفكير المنطقى تتطلب فهم لنظرية وطريقة عمل كل دائرة على حدة ألا أن هناك بعض الأسس الثابتة والتى يمكن الإستعانة بها عند تشخيص الأعطال فى عدد كبير من الدوائر وكما نرى فإن بعض أعطال الدوائر الإلكترونية تنشأ نتيجة لعدم توصيلها أو تشغيلها بالطريقة الصحيحة . فى هذه الحالة يجب مراجعة بعض التوصيلات فى الدائرة والتأكد من توصيل مصادر التغذية وبالقيمة والقطبية الصحيحة . أما إذا تبين لنا وجود عطلا حقيقيا بالدائرة فعلينا أن نلقى نظرة فاحصة وشاملة على عناصر الدائرة بهدف اكتشاف أى مظهر من مظاهر التلف الظاهرى حيث يساعد هذا كثيرا فى سرعة تتبع الأعطال أما إذا لم نجد أى مظهر من مظاهر التلف الظاهرى فى هذه الحالة نبدأ باستخدام أجهزة القياس المناسبة لتتبع العطل . 






عند اكتشاف بعض العناصر فى الدوائر الإلكترونية يتعين علينا عدم الاكتفاء باستبدال هذه العناصر بأخرى جديدة بل يجب التعرف على الأسباب المحتملة التى قد أدت إلى تلفها

وبصفة عامة يمكن تقسيم أسباب تلف العناصر الإلكترونية كما يلى : 

1- أسباب داخلية : 
تتعلق بجودة تصنيع العنصر ذاته وبالتالي قدرته على الاستمرار فى أداء وظائفه لفترة زمنية لا تقل عن عمره النظري أو الإفتراضى. 

2- أسباب خارجية : 
تتمثل فى مجموعة الدوائر المساعدة والمحيطة بالعنصر والتي تقوم بتحديد قيم الجهد وشكل التيارات الواصلة إلى هذا العنصر وبالتالى تحديد نقطة تشغيله كما وردت فى التصميم النظرى لهذه الدائرة. 

وكما نرى فإن من أسس الصيانة والإصلاح بالنسبة للدوائر الإلكترونية هو ضرورة تتبع ومعرفة الأسباب المحتملة لتلف العناصر الإلكترونية. 

1- المقاومة الكربونية Carbon resistance 

عند مرور تيار كبير فى المقاومة الكربونية بحيث يتعدى قيمة القدرة المقننة Rating Power لعملها فإن المقاومة تحترق ويظهر هذا عليها بوضوح. 
فى هذه الحالة وقبل تغيير المقاومة بأخرى لها نفس القيمة ونفس قيمة القدرة يجب التأكد من عدم وجود قصر ShortCircuit بين طرف دخول التيار إلى هذه المقاومة وبين الأرضي ويتم ذلك باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر بعد ضبطه على وضع الأوم. 

2- مكثفات الربط Coupling Capacitor

عادة يكون تلف مكثفات الربط نتيجة عملها لمدة طويلة وتأثرها بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وفى هذه الحالة يكتفى بتغير المكثف التالف بأخر له نفس القيمة. 

3- المكثف الكميائى Chemical Capacitor

تأثر المكثفات الكيميائية بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وكذلك بارتفاع قيمة الجهد الواصل إليها . فى هذه الحالة يتم تغيير المكثف التالف بأخر له نفس القيمة ونفس قيمة جهد التشغيل والذي نجده مدون على جسم المكثف ثم يتم قياس قيمة الجهد الواصل إليه أثناء التشغيل وذلك باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر بعد ضبطه على وضع قياس الجهد المستمر DC واختيار مقاس الجهد المناسب. 

4- ثنائي شبه الموصل لتوحيد التيار Semi-Conductor Rectification Diode 

يحدث تلف ثنائيات شبه الموصل عند مرور تيار كبير بها يتعدى القيمة المقننة لتشغيلها . فى هذه الحالة يتم فك الثنائيات من الدائرة المطبوعة ثم التأكد من عدم وجود قصر بين أصراف خرجها (الموجودة على الدئرة المطبوعة) وبين الأرضى . فإذا تأكدنا من عدم وجود قصر يتم تركيب ثنائيات جديدة لها نفس الأرقام أو أرقام بديلة ثم نقوم بقياس جهد خرج الثنائيات أثناء عملها والتأكد من تطابقه مع القيمة المدونة على الدائرة النظرية. 

5- ثنائى زنر Zener Diode 

يحدث تلف الزينر عند زيادة الجهد الواصل إليه عن القيمة المسموح بها فى هذه الحالة يتم تغيير الزينر بأخر له نفس الرقم ثم التأكد من أن الجهد الواصل إليه يقع فى حدود القيمة المسموح بها. 

6- محول خفض أو رفع التيار 

تتأثر المحولات الكهربية بارتفاع درجة حرارتها أثناء التشغيل مما يؤدى إلى تلف عازل الملفات بها وبالتالى حدوث قصر بين ملفاتها. من ناحية أخرى عند حدوث ارتفاع مفاجىء فى جهد مصدر التيار الكهربى فإن هذا قد يؤدى إلى إنصهار وبالتالى قطع فى إحدى ملفات الملف الإبتدائى الواصل إلى المنبع فى هذه الحالة يتعين : 

* فصل دخل المحول عن التيار الكهربى. 
* فصل خرج المحول عن دائرة التوحيد. 
* قياس قيم مقاومات الملف الإبتدائى وكذلك الملفات الثانوية فإذا تبين وجود قصر Short أو قطع Open فى إحدى الملفات يتم تغيير المحول بأخر له نفس الجهد والتيار المقننة وذلك بعد إجراء الخطوات التالية : 

- قياس جهد المنبع والتأكد من أن قيمته تقع فى الحدود المسموحة. 
- التأكد من عدم تلف ثنائيات (أو قنطرة) التوحيد . 
- التأكد من عدم تلف مكثف التنعيم الكيميائي. 
- التأكد من عدم وجود قصر بين طرف خرج الجهد المستمر وبين الأرضي. 

7- الترانزستور 

يحدث تلف الترانزستور إما بسبب العوامل الداخلية التى ذكرناها من قبل أو نتيجة لاختلال فى جهود الانحياز الواصلة إليه عن طريق المقاومات المتصلة به.كذلك نجد أن حدوث قصر فى دائرة حمل الترانزستور تؤدى أيضا لتلفة فى هذه الحالة يجب فك أطراف الترانزستور وقياس المقاومة بين أطرافه باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر حيث يجب أن تتطابق هذه القياسات مع قياسات الثنائيات الموضحة فى الشكل . فإذا تأكدنا من تلف الترانزستور فيجب التأكد أولا من سلامة عناصر دائرة الإنحياز الخاصة بهذا الترانزستور المستبدل له نفس الرقم أو الرقم البديل. 

8- الدوائر المتكاملة 

عند ظهور أعراض ظاهرية للتلف على دائرة متكاملة فى هذه الحالة يجب فحص دائرة حملها وكذلك عناصر دائرة الإنحياز لها والتأكد من عدم وجود قصر أو قطع فى هذه الدوائر فإذا تأكدنا من ذلك فإنه من الراجح أن يكون سبب تلفها هو سبب داخليا وعلينا باستبدالها بأخرى لها نفس الرقم. 

كيف تنفذ البطاريات ؟ 

لنفرض أن لديك إناءين بهما ماء .أحدهما مملوء و الأخر نصف مملوء و أنك أحضرت ماسوره بلاستيكية صغيره لتصل بين الإناءين . ستلاحظ أن الماء سيمر من الإناء المملوء إلى الإناء النصف مملوء خلال الماسورة (وهذا هو التيار الكهربي) و سيستمر ذلك حتى يتعادل الضغط على طرفي الأنبوب ( فرق الضغط = 0) و هو ما يعادل فرق الجهد في البطارية وعندما يحدث الاتزان فإن البطارية قد ماتت . 
و الوحدة المستخدمة لقياس هذا الفرق فى الجهد هو الفولت : وهو فرق الجهد الازم لتحريك شحنه مقدارها واحد كولوم لتبذل شغل مقداره واحد جول JOULE




أتمني أن أكون قدمت لكم ما يفيد 

مع أطيب الأمنيات /اخوكم نبيل الجبري*​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

فعلا الموضوع ذو فائدة كبيرة يستفاد منه كل من يعمل في مجال الصيانة وان التقيد بها لكسب المهارة

من خلال الممارسة الصحيحة هو الابداع بعينه .

عاشت ايدك واعانك الله على المجهود الذي بذلته من اجل توصيل هذه المعلومات الى الجميع .

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك مزيد من الابداع .:15: :77: 

البغدادي:55: :84:


----------



## المسلم84 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ناصروف (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا النص الرائع ونتمنى منك الزيادة ، وإلى الأمام


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخ نبيل بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو روان العراقي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
عاشت ايدك واعانك الله على المجهود الذي بذلته من اجل توصيل هذه المعلومات الى الجميع .

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك مزيد من الابداع


----------



## ابويمن (16 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود مشكور عليه وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## خالد حسن احمد (16 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*تعلم الصيانه*

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (29 نوفمبر 2007)

أكثر من رائع
تقبل مرورى وتحياتى :28: 

م / أحمد السندى


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور علة هاي المعلومات المفيدة
عاشت ايدك :84:


----------



## ahmadhelmy (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hussien ali (29 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم على المعلومات حقيقى مفيدة جدا وقيمه -جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مروان20 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وساعدك في تقديم المزيد


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
بصراحة الموضوع أكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا سواء للعاملين فى مجال الاجهزة الطبية او فى الاجهزة الالكترونية الاخرى التى انتشرت فى العالم واصبحت شيئ عادى وطبيعى ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنها


----------



## bassel hatem (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع:56:


----------



## م.ايهاب قنديل (3 ديسمبر 2007)

هل أستطيع الحصول علي معلومات بشكل خاص عن جهاز الصدمات الطبي وكيفية صيانته و معايرته بعد الصيانه و التشغيل و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## حسين شفيق قاسم (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (1 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخى نبيل

مشكور أخى على الموضوع الرائع لكن لى تعليق لو كان هالكلام مصحوب ببعض الصور التوضيحيه للتسهيل على زملائنا المبتدئين.

مرة أخرى مشكور أخى


----------



## محمدالقبالي (3 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا:20:


----------



## مصعب السروي (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا جدا يابشمهندش


----------



## محمد الواثق (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا فعلا قدمت لنا ما يفيد..........
ونطمع


----------



## محمد الواثق (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا فعلا قدمت ما يفيد .....
نفعكم الله بالعلم .. فالموضوع اكثر من قيم .


----------



## taymur__84 (20 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## xdevilx_77 (21 يناير 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssss
for all friend


----------



## م.هشام برني (22 يناير 2008)

والله الفكرة طيبة لكن لو نقوم بتفصيل بعض الاجهزة ومناقشة الاعطال وتبادل الخبرات في الصيانة خصوصا وحبدا لو يقوم المشرفين بتخصيص ركن للصيانة ومن ثم مناقشة الاعطال الشائعة لكل جهاز 
واالله ولي التوفيق


----------



## tweete (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مش عارفه اوصف لك فرحتي بان في فرع لينا عن الهندسه الطبيه بجد والله 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير بس عارف يا بشمهندس فعلا مفتقدين حاجات كتير عشان 
نتعلم وطول ما احنا عيشين هنتعلم بتكلم عن الحياه عموما شكر خاص جدا ليك 
انا في مشروع التخرج كان كان جهاز ليزر علاج طبيعي
موصف لكش ازاي تعبنا في لحد يوم التسليم والدواير بتضرب لدرجه اننا كنا جايبين 
اليزر من بره وعشان يجي محتاج اسبوعين طبعا كان حلنا الوحيد نشوف بديل وكان 
قلم اليزر الي في المكتبه ولله الحمد اخدنا تقدير امتياز كان فكرته بتعتمد علي مرايتين
واحده تستقبل الضوء بتاع اليزر والتانيه تعكسه علي الارض طبعا كان في اربع بورت
متحكمين فيهم بالميكروكنترول ياه والله كانت ايام واحلي ايام متخرجه من سنتين بس بجد
مفتقده الجو الجميل ده 
معلش طولت عليكم اذا في حد عنده سؤال ممكن التواصل وشكرا
معرفتكوش بنفسي 
مهندس/ لمياء


----------



## مراد ابو كشك (5 مارس 2008)

*فلسطين _ نابلس*

:16: عشت يا اخي العزيز صدقا انت رااااائع وجزاك الله كل خير
وبالفعل هذا الموضوع مفيد جدا جدا لكل شخص يعمل بصيانة الآجهزة الطبية
والالكترونية ايضآ:16:


----------



## حورس ميديكال (5 مارس 2008)

معلومات جميله


----------



## glucose (6 مارس 2008)

اي والله شكلو موضوع قيم كتير
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## xdevilx_77 (14 أبريل 2008)

السلااااااااااااااااام عليكم شبااااااااب
انا طالب هندسة طبية مستوى ثاني عايز استفيد من خبراتكم وافيدكم من خبراتي
انا مشارك جديد وان شاء الله نكون اخووووووووووووووووووة


----------



## مداد الأفكار (15 أبريل 2008)

فعلا موضوع رائع تسلم عليه


----------



## xdevilx_77 (15 أبريل 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو
على هذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## المانومتر (22 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
لديا رسالة التخرج اريد كيفية صناعة 
ساعة قياس الضغط الدم الالكترونية
CARDIAIQUE MONTEUR
اى المخطط الالكترونى لها schema 
وكل ما يخص بهذا الموضوع 
أي معلومات أو أاو أو .......
مع التحية الخاصة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء وديع عثمان (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير ماعلمتنا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 مارس 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيدعبدالله (23 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور أخي


----------



## the king of heart (4 نوفمبر 2012)

:20: مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## مسافر العرب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

فعلا الموضوع ذو فائدة اخ نبيل :75:


----------



## العيون الدامعة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## عبدالله تقلاوي (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكــــــور يااخي نبيل علي علي هذا الشرح المهم والزي يعتبر من اساسيات اي مهندس طبي في مجال الصيانة


----------



## belal-alsharaa (27 أغسطس 2014)

thanx thanx thanx


----------



## ام عباس العراق (14 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ام عباس العراق (14 مايو 2015)

زين مممكن سوال كيف استخدم الفولتميتر


----------



## mahmoud200 (8 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asma* (27 يوليو 2015)

مفيد جدا ..شكراا


----------



## م.سماح عبد القادر (28 يوليو 2015)

مشكور على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## سلمى جمال (22 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوووووور


----------



## Ahmed Al Gebaly (23 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saedsy (28 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم كيف العمل لتمكيني من الرفع للملفات


----------

